# Ultrasound and numbers



## borderforce (Sep 7, 2011)

My bitch was confirmed in pup this morning (32days) I am thrilled that she is in pup but a little disappointed on the numbers...scanner said she could see 3 pups which is a small litter for my breed.

Just wondering if anyone had had their bitch scanned at this stage and had more than the scan showed?

If she does just have 3 im going to have 4 very disappointed puppy buyers


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

On the other scanning thread, I said about a scary scan one of my girls had- it said a singleton was on it's way (usually a c-section waiting to happen for a yorkie) but that singleton was followed by five more littermates! The vet told me off for letting a pg bitch get So fat; thankfully it wasn't my fault!! Well, I suppose it was my fault in a way- she didn't drive herself to the stud, but ya get my meaning I'm sure!
You could always try the scan away at a different practice!

Would those four be too impatient to wait for the next litter? Tell them to wait another month before getting a pup elsewhere... You may have a few stow aways!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

borderforce said:


> My bitch was confirmed in pup this morning (32days) I am thrilled that she is in pup but a little disappointed on the numbers...scanner said she could see 3 pups which is a small litter for my breed.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone had had their bitch scanned at this stage and had more than the scan showed?
> 
> If she does just have 3 im going to have 4 very disappointed puppy buyers


Unfortunately, the majority of people on waiting lists are disappointed in the end. 23 people on my own waiting list were disappointed after an 18 month waiting time for which the bitch was barren and all plans ceased, and the bitch I am waiting for a puppy from, I've been waiting 2 years. She's finally been scanned in whelp, but only 5 were seen (giant breed), there may be more, we won't know until she whelps.

Generally speaking, scans will only confirm that there are more than one foetus in there for worries over a singleton litter. The scan is only as accurate as the operator, unfortunately even the most experienced still manage to get things wrong, especially depending on how the foetuses are lying in the horns


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

borderforce said:


> My bitch was confirmed in pup this morning (32days) I am thrilled that she is in pup but a little disappointed on the numbers...scanner said she could see 3 pups which is a small litter for my breed.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone had had their bitch scanned at this stage and had more than the scan showed?
> 
> If she does just have 3 im going to have 4 very disappointed puppy buyers


Out of interest, I see you are local, who did you use to scan?


----------



## borderforce (Sep 7, 2011)

I used a lady in littleover... caninepregnancyscanning.co.uk


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

borderforce said:


> I used a lady in littleover... caninepregnancyscanning.co.uk


I know Anne... unfortunately, she is very accurate with her numbers when scanning between 28 and 32 days


----------



## borderforce (Sep 7, 2011)

Tanya1989 said:


> I know Anne... unfortunately, she is very accurate with her numbers when scanning between 28 and 32 days


Oh well, I shall hope some were hiding well behind each other so she had no chance of seeing them! But if not, I will be happy so long as I get a nice bitch!


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

borderforce said:


> My bitch was confirmed in pup this morning (32days) I am thrilled that she is in pup but a little disappointed on the numbers...scanner said she could see 3 pups which is a small litter for my breed.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone had had their bitch scanned at this stage and had more than the scan showed?
> 
> If she does just have 3 im going to have 4 very disappointed puppy buyers


I don't personally breed, but my mother does. Yes, the ultrasound is often off the mark by a few. Sometimes high, sometimes low! But at 32 days, I'd think it's more likely to give you a low count than a high one. My mom usually gets the scan at around 25 days, and with this last litter it showed at least 6-7 and the dam had 9 pups when delivered.


----------



## Caninescan (Nov 9, 2011)

Having been fully trained in Ultrasound Scanning and running my own dog scanning service, I never personally forcast numbers as pups are often hidden by other pups and intestines etc. Therefore it makes it almost impossible to acurately predict puppy numbers.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Naomip (Aug 21, 2010)

I have been told 5 maybe 6 and had ten, told no pups and had a shock singleton, told 3 and had 6 and my step son was recently told 3 and had just had 7. It isn't a reliable indicator of numbers


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

I scanned my own bitch and saw 2 pups, she had 2, the bitch I kept the dog is going to a family that had a pup from me a few years ago, so my list had 6 upset owners, but all of which are happy to wait for my next litter in the Spring 2012,


----------



## barnchick (Nov 2, 2011)

I was told no pups at 28days with my normal farm vet. I had a niggle that she was in pup and started to worry it could be a singleton so at 32days I took her to my local dog hospital who immediately counted 6 and said there could be more!!! Due on Monday 14th Nov and whenever we have a snuggle on the sofa and I put my hand on her belly there are a lot of limbs wrestling in there; so we will see how right they were next week!!:thumbup:


----------



## borderforce (Sep 7, 2011)

Well im pleased to say my bitch had her litter 11 days ago, 4 in total, 3 dogs were born first, I was a little disappointed at no bitch (as the scan said 3) then out popped a bitch... so i'm thrilled


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Did you forget the pictures lol. Glad you got your bitch though, hope all goes well.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

My girl was scanned at 28 days and we saw 6 she had a whooping 9!!!


----------



## borderforce (Sep 7, 2011)

Haha, here they are..


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Aww so cute and looking so well! Keep us posted


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

We were told to expect a few on first litter, no numbers, no clue, no nothing just a few  that was from a vet. She had 6 puppies and we knew when she'd finished just from feeling her belly. The 2nd litter we went to a scanning lady, we were told 7 maybe 8, she even counted them twice to be sure so we waited up for 6 hours after the last pup (number 6) who was born at midnight... very long night that wasn't really needed. I couldn't feel anything in her belly but because we'd been told more waited up to see if anything else would pop out. We took her to vets first thing too just incase to be told what I already knew so wasn't best pleased.

Sometimes I think it's better not to know or be told a number cos your own sense will tell you, don't think we're even going to bother with a scan again cos by the time they can be seen we can tell ourselves by the little fat belly, big boobs and lumps inside


----------



## Maiseynoo (Aug 11, 2019)

Tanya1989 said:


> Out of interest, I see you are local, who did you use to scan?


Hi there
I know this was a long time ago, but did your girl only have the 3 puppies or did she have any more hiding.??
My bitch has been scanned twice now, once at 28 days and again at 35 days and only 2 pups visible! I'm obviously very disappointed as she looks quite big already. So I'm praying there are more,
Thanks Emma


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Maiseynoo said:


> Hi there
> I know this was a long time ago, but did your girl only have the 3 puppies or did she have any more hiding.??
> My bitch has been scanned twice now, once at 28 days and again at 35 days and only 2 pups visible! I'm obviously very disappointed as she looks quite big already. So I'm praying there are more,
> Thanks Emma


This thread is 8yrs old, you would be better to start your own.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Maiseynoo said:


> Hi there
> I know this was a long time ago, but did your girl only have the 3 puppies or did she have any more hiding.??
> My bitch has been scanned twice now, once at 28 days and again at 35 days and only 2 pups visible! I'm obviously very disappointed as she looks quite big already. So I'm praying there are more,
> Thanks Emma


If you read on, you'll see that she had 4.
My bitch scanned for 3, I reckoned on 4 as she was equally bulgy on either side. After 4 came, I went downstairs to make a sandwich, and when I went back up, she'd whelped the 5th on my cream carpet and an hour later, the last and biggest arrived.
There's a rug over the stain, I could never get it off completely.


----------

